# Hi From Michigan



## dangergurly9 (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow...glad to see some familiar face's. I thought I was left behind.  Anyways, for those who don't know me.....I am from Michigan-as title says :wink: - I am married with 2 kids and more animals than one person should own. Includes: Horse's, of course, cats and a dog.

*ETA:* Wanted to tell everyone hello from the old place...I am just too tired to go down the list, but sure we will get to say hi soon!


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome, Welcome!!

Have fun posting!


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey--good to see you here!


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi there, glad to see you made it too..... It was too long without a forum to be on! This looks to be a great place!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Hey girl! Glad you found your way here!!


----------



## JackieB (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww, we could never leave you behind, Danger! So nice to see you here!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum

seems we have a lot of new members from another forum. its great to see you all here


----------



## TopFeature (Jul 24, 2008)

Danger! 
((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))
Missed ya!
Hope things are going well in your life!
How is softball? Is the season still going? (thought you had the last game, not sure)


----------



## Haflinger_May (Jul 24, 2008)

*Hey From Michigan to*

hi im 14 and i was wondering what kind of horses you have.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Syble413 (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi dangergurly, I don't think we talked much on the other forum but it's nice to see you here!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

welcome from an ole' forum to a new forum!!!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to you and all the new forum members from "the other" forum :wink: Hope you enjoy it here and decide to make this your new forum home.


----------

